# compiling pine on leopard



## emck (Oct 29, 2007)

I am trying to compile pine and pico on leopard and not have any success i was wandering if someone was successful at compiling the latest versions of pine and pico on leopard.

thanks
e


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 29, 2007)

Isn't *pico* there already?


----------



## emck (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh maybe what i am really interested is pine and it isen't there, and when i try to compile i get errors.


----------



## aliensub (Feb 20, 2008)

Otherwise use alpine. Which is the follower for Pine and also developed by Uni. of Washington. Pine is not developed anymore. 
I have succesfully run alpine on Leopard. 
You can find binaries (and source) here: http://www.washington.edu/alpine/acquire/


----------



## emck (Feb 23, 2008)

aliensub thank for the tip i downloaded the binary and moved into /usr/local/bin but it doesn't seem to run is there something i need to do after i download it besides expanding the .z file

also what does alpine provide over pine?
thanks
e


----------



## aliensub (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't know the big difference between the two. Just toyed around with it. You can chec the story here: http://www.washington.edu/alpine/overview/story.html

Can't remember what I did to get mine running, but a quick googling revealed that another "os x" binary is availible through Apple: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/unix_open_source/alpineemailclient.html

I also found this guide which maybe can help you as well: http://www.madboa.com/geek/pine-macosx/


----------



## emck (Feb 23, 2008)

aliensub thanks so much for the info.


----------

